# Last trip to Skye before selling the van



## NTG (Dec 16, 2011)

Hi all,

I will be selling my van in April and want to do one last trip which will be to Skye in March. Not the best time of year I know but that's when we're going.
I've got the maps and walks sorted (weather permitting) and usual places to visit but what I need are some nice places for overnight stops. Somewhere pretty within walking distance of a pub. I have picked out one, beach at Glenelg from other posts but a few more would be handy.

We will be driving around most of the island so any tips are appreciated.

Where to top up water and service the lav? There's only a couple of campsites open this time of year.

Thanks.

Nick.


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

If you subscribe to Wildcamping.co.uk you can download a POI file for wild camping places, pub stopovers and taps. You can open it in Google Earth or sat navs.

I don't think any of the campsites are open in March and the only wild spot I know near a pub is just before or just after Sligachan (where there is also a campsite, but I think it's closed).

There's plenty of places to camp, but not many are near pubs.

If all the campsites are closed I don't know where you can dispose of black waste, other than in public toilets, which is frowned upon. You could try asking at the Sligachan Hotel, which owns the campsite across the road.


----------



## NTG (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks for the info. A couple of the campsites say they are open all year but I haven't contacted them to confirm that. Im hoping that most pubs will allow a stopover if we eat there. 

The wildcamping subscription wouldn't be worthwhile for me as this is the last trip in the van


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

NTG said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I will be selling my van in April and want to do one last trip which will be to Skye in March. Not the best time of year I know but that's when we're going.
> I've got the maps and walks sorted (weather permitting) and usual places to visit but what I need are some nice places for overnight stops. Somewhere pretty within walking distance of a pub. I have picked out one, beach at Glenelg from other posts but a few more would be handy.
> ...


Sorry to see you're selling up, Skye at that time of the year is a must for us so we might see you up there, I promise to wave   (no one waves at us in the van now, and I miss it) every time we go up around Easter it's T shirt weather and no midges, Sligachan is a nice site, pub and restaurant opposite, Cuillins in the background.

Dunvegan public loo for water and empty the loo, good bakery up the road, go early, also Broadford CO-OP for gas, fuel and water, no loo, water washing only tastes awful.


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

I think Sligachan Hotel does stopovers.


----------



## NTG (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks again wug, I'll probably try that.

Thanks also Kev, I will certainly give you a wave. If our paths cross, maybe a beer might be in order 

Does the Broadford Co-op have LPG autogas or bottled stuff?

Nick.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

NTG said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I will be selling my van in April and want to do one last trip which will be to Skye in March. Not the best time of year I know but that's when we're going.
> I've got the maps and walks sorted (weather permitting) and usual places to visit but what I need are some nice places for overnight stops. Somewhere pretty within walking distance of a pub. I have picked out one, beach at Glenelg from other posts but a few more would be handy.
> ...


Hi NTG, we went to Sky a few years ago and one of the best places for view we have ever overnighted at was just north of The Old Man of Storr. It was a sort of picnic lay by overlooking the sea straights to the mainland.
Well worhn it!
This is the main road going anti clockwise from the bridge!


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Grath said:


> NTG said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all,
> ...


Yes what a cracking little spot it is.

It was my avatar picture before we sold the van.

Paul.


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

We went over there last year and stayed for one night in the carpark at Kyleakin (just off the bridge and where the old ferry used to land) and opposite Saucy Mary's Lodge. We asked in Saucy Mary's if it was ok to stay in the carpark and was told that no one would bother us. We spent a very peaceful night there and there are several places available for food and drink if you want it. A couple of other m/h's were parked right on the jetty where the ferry slipway is and seemed ok. The carpark and the jetty give you excellent views over the Kyles of Lochalsh and of course the bridge. Well away from main road so no traffic noise.


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

If you go to Glenelg the community owned turntable Skye ferry won't be operating till Easter, so you'll have to come back over the hill and head for Kyle of Lochalsh. On the way you'll see Eilean Donan Castle. There are a couple of pull-ins just before you get to it, and at that time of year you may be able to stop in their carpark, as the castle will be closed, and walk into Dornie where there is a pub and an hotel. If you eat at the hotel they may let you park up in their carpark which is really part of the road. 

Just over the Dornie Bridge is a carpark and excellent toilets with an outside tap.

The Stein Inn at Waternish is in a lovely location and you may be able to stay overnight in the nearby carpark. Uig has a pub or two and some parking nearby and I see the campsite says it's open all year. You could also look at the ferry terminal car park - I think some lorries stop there overnight.

At that time of year things will be very quiet, and a lot of facilities closed, but you can probably park up discreetly almost anywhere and not be bothered by anyone.

The garage at Broadford has an LPG pump as does the one at Uig.

Enjoy your trip - at least there won't be any midges.
:lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

NTG said:


> Thanks again wug, I'll probably try that.
> 
> Thanks also Kev, I will certainly give you a wave. If our paths cross, maybe a beer might be in order
> 
> ...


It has both Nick, and a tourist info place too, manned by very helpful people who don't mind answering my daft questions, people also wild camp in the car park too, chippy over the road, and cafe a little bit further north.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Grath said:


> NTG said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all,
> ...


SHHHH


----------

